# Klarstellung



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Dessen ungeachtet behalten sich die Administratoren als "Herausgeber" dieses Forums vor, die Einhaltung der Tendenz des Forums zu schützen


Wunderbar. Also Tendez statt Meinungsfreiheit. Danke für die Klarstellung aus höchst berufenem Munde.


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau wie auch bei jedem anderen Medium, das publiziert.
Meinungsfreiheit ist ein subjektives öffentliches Recht, das eine Personen gegenüber einem Staatsgebilde hat, also dass nicht ein Staatsorgan vorher genehmigen muss, was veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Genau wie auch bei jedem anderen Medium, das publiziert.


Nur daß es sich hier nicht um eine durch Berichterstattug gekennzeichnete Zeitung, sondern um ein Diskussionsforum handelt. Das Schwergewicht liegt also auf Diskussion und Diskurs, also auf freier Rede. Tendenz und Zensur stehen dem Geist einer freien Diskussion kontradiktorisch gegenüber.


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na denn. Schreib einen Komentar bei der FAZ und wenn der dann veröffentlich wurde, dann reden wir weiter.


----------



## Wembley (24 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nur daß es sich hier nicht um eine durch Berichterstattug gekennzeichnete Zeitung, sondern um ein Diskussionsforum handelt. Das Schwergewicht liegt also auf Diskussion und Diskurs, also auf freier Rede. Tendenz und Zensur stehen dem Geist einer freien Diskussion kontradiktorisch gegenüber.



Bitte nicht "Meinungsfreiheit" mit "Narrenfreiheit" verwechseln!

Diskussionsforen bewegen sich außerdem nicht im rechtsfreien Raum.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2005)

> Nur daß es sich hier nicht um eine durch Berichterstattug gekennzeichnete Zeitung, sondern um ein Diskussionsforum handelt. Das Schwergewicht liegt also auf Diskussion und Diskurs, also auf freier Rede.



Es gibt noch einen zweiten Unterschied: Redakteure sind vertraglich an ihre Zeitung gebunden. Sie müssen dafür schreiben. In diesem Forum muss niemand posten, wenn ihm irgendetwas daran nicht passt.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Forum muss niemand posten, wenn ihm irgendetwas daran nicht passt.



Es gibt so viele Foren, die wesentlich weniger "pingelig" sind, warum dann ausgerechnet dieses?


----------



## Wembley (24 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt so viele Foren, die wesentlich weniger "pingelig" sind, warum dann ausgerechnet dieses?



Ich habe irgendwie den Verdacht, du kennst die Antwort schon, aber ich will es dir trotzdem erklären:

Dies ist im allgemeinen kein Forum, wo ein wenig über dieses oder jenes geplaudert wird bzw. kein Teenie-Portal, das kaum jemand ernst nimmt. Es findet zwar Meinungsaustausch statt, aber es wird auch viel recherchiert. Hier werden auch im allgemeinen keine Politiker angegriffen, die es sich drei Mal überlegen müssen, jemanden zu verklagen, um nicht als Zensurbefürworter zu gelten, womit man sich selbst mehr schaden als nützen würde, sondern um Geschäftsleute, denen in der Regel ihr Ruf egal ist. Die wollen nur in Ruhe ihre "Geschäfte" erledigen und die sind auch weniger pingelig, wenn es darum geht, Anwälte zu beauftragen, diesem Forum gewisse Post zu schicken. Andere Foren sind Teile von mächtigen und reichen Verlagen, die natürlich über eine Schar von Anwälten verfügen bzw. was viel wichtiger ist, für Rechtsstreitigkeiten eine gut gefüllte Kriegskasse vorweisen können.

Gruß
Wembley


----------

